# Greifensee CH



## this (22. April 2008)

Hallo

Ich will hier mal kurz mein Lieblingsgewaesser beschreiben.:k

Es handelt sich um den Greifensee, der ist mit den oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln in 30Min von Zuerich aus erreichbar. Im Kanton Zuerich ist er der "mittelgrosse" See, der Zuerichsee ist groesser und der Pfaeffikersee ist kleiner. Der See hat einen durchgehenden Schilfguertel, Vogelschutzlobby sei Dank. Die Angelstellen sind deshalb nicht sehr zahlreich und man angelt selten alleine.
An Fischen hat der Greifensee einiges zu bieten. Schoene Flussbarsche (Egli) und Hechte. Auch die Brassen (Brachsmen) seien recht stattlich (sagen unsere osteuropaeischen Freunde). Karpfen hat es auch, weiss ich aber nichts darueber. Eine Besonderheit sind die Renken. Nicht das blosse Vorkommen, sondern die Tatsache, dass man auch vom Ufer aus ein paar gute Renkenstellen erreichen kann.
So wird dann vor allem im Fruehjahr (also jetzt) gerne vom Ufer aus mit ueberbleitem Zapfen mit der Hegene auf Renken Jagd gemacht. Eine 39er konnte ich am Sonntag fangen.:vik:

Fangbeschraenkungen

Freiangelrecht

Karte mit Angelstellen


Koennt euch gerne per PN melden wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht.#6

Gruess


----------



## sorgiew (22. April 2008)

*AW: Greifensee CH*

wo genau fischt du denn am greifensee?


es gibt schon einige stellen wo man jetzt zu dieser jahreszeit ungestört ist....


ich bin aber mehr auf karpfen spezialisiert und habe neben dem greifensee noch die reuss als hausgewässer...


aber ich muss sagen ein schönes wässerchen ist der greifensee schon ......


----------



## this (23. April 2008)

*AW: Greifensee CH*

Hallo Sorgiew

Ich angle meistens am linken Ufer, so zwischen der Jugendherberge und dem Glattausfluss. Da komm ich halt mit dem Bus gut hin.|uhoh:
Hat da ja einige Stege und auch sonst ein paar gute Stellen. Bei der "grossen Bucht" etwas abwaerts vom Schiffssteg hat ein ruhiges Plaetzchen, allerdings nicht besonders gut zum fischen. Aber es gibt ja auch Tage an denen das fischen wichtiger ist als das fangen. An diesen Tagen bin ich dann dort.
Von Karpfen hab ich gar keine Ahnung. Ich wuerde ein schwimmendes halbes Semmeli anbieten.|supergri

Die Reuss als Hausgewaesser ist voll scharf. Ich bin im Amt aufgewachsen, und hab als Junge auch in der Reuss gefischt.#d Aber ein Patent kriegt man da glaub kaum. Wo an der Reuss fischst du denn? Ist das Nahe Obfelden-Ottenbach-Bremgarten?

Und ja, ich finde den Greifensee auch ein schoenes Wasser. Das Bild mit dem RodPod auf dem Stein find ich gut. Wo ist das? Bzw. wo angelst du so am Gsee?

Gruess |wavey:


----------



## sorgiew (23. April 2008)

*AW: Greifensee CH*

ich bin viel mit dem auto unterwgs und hab auch erst mal alles erkunden müssen.

das bild auf den steinen ist am aaspitz - die bucht die du meinst ist kurz nach fällanden - glaube ich zumindest am grillplatz.

Hab dort auch schon mal probiert bin aber erfolglos geblieben.

als geheimtipp auf karpfen und auch grosse döbel kann ich frolic empfehlen - aber man sollte schon etwas füttern (pva und ähnliches) 

der aaspitz ist wiklich eine schöne stelle - auch am abend lassen sich hier hervorragend aale direkt vor den füssen fangen - oder auch überall am see am schilf entlang.

Als sehr gute hechtstellen haben sich die stege von niederuster und auch entlang der kläranlage gezeigt - hechte hat es ja zu hauf im greifensee.


in bremgarten ist mein revier die fischenz bremgarten - wahnsinnig abwechslungsreiches gewässer mit vielen weiher.

leider ist es im moment noch etwas zu früh und auch das wetter spielt noch nicht so richtig mit 

viele grüsse wolf


----------



## sebi2385 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Greifensee CH*

Wo ist denn ein guter Angeplatz auf Karpfen beim Greifensee?


----------



## this (13. August 2008)

*AW: Greifensee CH*

Schreib doch eine PN an Sorgiew. Der angelt auch auf Karpfen. Ich kann dir dazu leider nichts sagen...

Gruess


----------



## sorgiew (16. August 2008)

*AW: Greifensee CH*

ggg ich habs am greifensee aufgegeben - aber daran ist nicht das gewässer schuld sondern zwei dinge:


erstens das nachtangelverbot - obwohl es toleriert wird 

zweitens wurden mir die strafen auf dauer zu teuer da es leider keine kostenfreien parkplätze gibt und wenn man zahlt ist die zeit meist nach ein paar stunden schon abgelaufen.


nachdem ich mal von samstag auf sonntag gefischt habe und um 9 uhr beim auto war ich aber schon um 8 uhr 40 franken aufgedrückt bekommen habe können sie mich jetzt mal am ar.... lecken 


vielleicht steige ich aber im herbst wieder ein ;-)



viele grüsse wolf


----------

